

GitTogether: Video Chat for GitHub (powered by WebRTC) - bstrong
http://blog.vline.com/post/51734464329/gittogether-video-chat-for-github-powered-by-webrtc

======
tomtheengineer
GitHub is currently down so logging in doesn't work:
<https://status.github.com/>

~~~
bstrong
I'm pretty sure we didn't do that. :)

Unfortunately, this is one of the reasons we've been reluctant to publicize
GitTogether. You never know if the login will work or the contact list will
load.

~~~
tomtheengineer
Looks like GitHub is back up!

